# Transporting Propane tanks



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I recently picked up a 5lb propane tank and a Mr. Heater sunflower heater. Is it safe to transport a propane tank with the heater attached, on its side? The heater is too tall when I put the cover on my fish trap. As long as the valve is turned all the way off would there be a problem? Or should a propane tank always be up right?

Thanks


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I was reading the lable on my 10# tank and it says "when transporting, keep cylinder secured in an upright position with the cylinder valve turned off."


Of course it tells me alot of other things that I don't do. I know mine has traveled on its side before with no ill effects. Propane fork trucks have their tanks mounted sideways and they have no problems with them....

I would say it would be OK, just make sure the valve doesn't get smacked around.


----------



## MGV (Jan 22, 2002)

I have learned that you are better off taking the heater off. If you forget to turn the tank off and you bump the heater valve on............boy does that make a stink and explosion hazard. Been there and done that inside of a vehical. No explosion but that suck when you are cold and can't start a vehical.


----------



## Bluegill Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

Some tanks such as forklift tanks and (some) for campers are made to be used horizontal, the outlet tube is set up diffrent.
But they are transported vertical.

If you go get a 100 Lb. tank filled they are not allowed to let you leave with it horizontal, but I think most of us with caps on our trucks are gilty of laying them down. I think the most important thing is to make sure they are secure.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Do yourself a favor, pick up a cheap cresent wrench to keep in your box, use it to install/remove the heater when being the tank/heater is being transported.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Do you have a power auger? Maybe you can counter sink the tank into the ice to get the clearance you need for your Trap, by cutting almost all the way through? Might work with thick enough ice. Tank may be a bit bigger than the auger's cut, might have to make a couple cuts, or spud it wider. I dunno, just a thought.

I'm thinking about getting a 10 lb pancake tank for my shanty. It seems like it will stay upright easier in the truck on on the sled. What did it cost to fill the 5 lb?


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Doh, I reread your post and just realized you're talking about when your Trap was broken down for transportation, not that you're having a problem getting the heater in the shanty when it's up. I must have a bad case of ice depravation.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Thats OK Sib I think we all do! 

It cost about 4 bucks to fill. For new tanks you have to get the air purged out that was a extra $2.


----------

